# Monchi: "Milan fallito, non vogliamo fare la sua fine."



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2018)

Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:

"Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.

L'anno scorso, di questi tempi, si parlava di una squadra che stava facendo un bellissimo e ricco mercato, poi.."

Stoccata anche all'Inter:
"Poi c'è chi non può far mercato per decisione dell'UEFA..."


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...




Epoi gli acquisti d Sabatini ti hanno salvato il didietro.


----------



## Black (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...



ok bravo nulla da dire....però te la stai cercando. Attenzione Monchi.....

che poi se proprio vogliamo criticare, penso un pò a Schick e a Salah ovvero l'unico vero affare che il Liverpool ha fatto negli ultimi 20 anni grazie a te


----------



## luis4 (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...



se prendi santon a 9,5 e vendi naingollan a 20 milioni non sarei cosi certo che finirai peggio di noi tra qualche anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...



Cosi parlò il DS della rometta


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...



Zitto asino

Hai regalato Nainggolan e Salah


----------



## iceman. (19 Luglio 2018)

Ah perchè siamo falliti?


----------



## LadyRoss (19 Luglio 2018)

Tutti devono dire per forza qualcosa.... ma a parlare del Milan si ottengono bollini per la raccolta punti ? ....
quasi esilarante.....(arriverà il giorno che questa gente si rimangerà tutto....)


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...



Ma 'sto pelato monco... fatti i catsi te


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...



Ammazza, non sapevo che sbagliando (in parte) il mercato, si fallisse.


----------



## Sam (19 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Tutti devono dire per forza qualcosa.... ma a parlare del Milan si ottengono bollini per la raccolta punti ? ....
> quasi esilarante.....(arriverà il giorno che questa gente si rimangerà tutto....)


No, sparano semplicemente sulla croce rossa perché così possono giustificare i loro fallimenti sportivi agli occhi dei tifosi. Tanto il Milan nella situazione in cui è non si potrebbe difendere.

Poi con la storia di Pallotta, la Roma stava giusto aspettando l’occasione per farla pagare al Milan.


----------



## sacchino (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...



Ride bene chi ride per ultimo


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...



Per questo gli regalano uno dei top in rosa scambiandolo col peggior terzino degli ultimi 20 anni? Monchi il buon samaritano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Per questo gli regalano uno dei top in rosa scambiandolo col peggior terzino degli ultimi 20 anni? Monchi il buon samaritano.



Esatto, ridicolo.


----------



## zlatan (19 Luglio 2018)

Quando avremo una società (speriamo da sabato) qualcuno però si deve far sentire con sta gente....


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Boomer (19 Luglio 2018)

In 2 anni questo ha regalato Salah e il Ninja. Ha comprato dei buoni giocatori , delle ottime promesse ma anche una caterva di pipponi come Defrel e Gonalons. Quest' anno ha venduto il miglior giocatore in rosa. Vediamo se le scommesse che ha fatto pagheranno.


----------



## Milo (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...



Vendi Salah per 2 banane
Cedi il ninja che era il tuo top per un cesso + 2 banane
E non mi ricordo se Shick è opera del tuo genio o no

Ma di cosa parli?????


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "*Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita*, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...



Vediamo quanto conta la nuova proprietà.
Per quest'affermazione dovrebbe partire subito una querela e diffida immediata da parte della FIGC nei confronti di Monchi a rilasciare nuove interviste.


----------



## sbrodola (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...



L'ho sentita in diretta e non mi è sembrato che si riferisse al Milan quando parlava di fallimento (perchè mai poi dovrebbe dirlo se non è successo), infatti dopo la frase del fallimento dice: ",un esempio di una squadra fortissima che attualmente INVECE non può giocare in Europa". L'invece fa capire che parla di due soggetti diversi.
Da capire comunque a chi si riferisse parlando di fallimento.


----------



## Goro (19 Luglio 2018)

Trattati come gli ultimi degli str... grazie silvio

Monchi deve ringraziare Under che gli ha salvato metà stagione e il fenomenale Alisson in porta, per il resto metta la faccia per tutte le cessioni eccellenti e null'altro


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Vediamo quanto conta la nuova proprietà.
> *Per quest'affermazione dovrebbe partire subito una querela e diffida immediata da parte della FIGC *nei confronti di Monchi a rilasciare nuove interviste.



E perché? Ha detto la verità..che poi la cosa sia stata mascherata da Elliott è un conto, ma la verità è che il milan di Yogurt Lì non ha versato i soldi per la gestione ordinaria quindi senza il fondo adesso il Milan sarebbe in tribunale..

Buon per noi che sia andata così, ma non prendiamocela con chi ci critica..

Ci citano tutti perché purtroppo siamo stati noi a fare i fenomeni un anno fa per farci belli...e alla fine la paghi


----------



## odasensei (19 Luglio 2018)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> L'ho sentita in diretta e non mi è sembrato che si riferisse al Milan quando parlava di fallimento (perchè mai poi dovrebbe dirlo se non è successo), infatti dopo la frase del fallimento dice: ",un esempio di una squadra fortissima che attualmente INVECE non può giocare in Europa". L'invece fa capire che parla di due soggetti diversi.
> Da capire comunque a chi si riferisse parlando di fallimento.



Per la precisione ha parlato di non voler mettere in difficoltà la Roma con il mercato elencando situazioni quali "ci sono esempi importanti di club italiani falliti" (Parma, Napoli, Fiorentina...volendo anche Lazio e Roma che sono state salvate in extremis), "squadra che non può giocare l'Europa" (Milan) e "che non può fare mercato" (Inter).
La parte sulla scorsa stagione del Milan è in risposta ad una domanda sul paragone del mercato della Roma a confronto delle altre ("non lo faccio visto che tutti, me compreso, credevamo che una squadra stesse facendo un bellissimo e ricco mercato").


----------



## vannu994 (19 Luglio 2018)

LA cosa che più mi fa ridere è che negli ultimi anni la squadra fallita, nonostante tutte le sue difficoltà ha giocato più finali di voi... Grande squadra la Roma, l'A.S.Plusvalenza, Monchi guarda in casa tua e rifletti prima di parlare, che un Milan in serie B vale 100 volte la vostra squadra di perdenti.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E perché? Ha detto la verità..che poi la cosa sia stata mascherata da Elliott è un conto, ma la verità è che il milan di Yogurt Lì non ha versato i soldi per la gestione ordinaria quindi senza il fondo adesso il Milan sarebbe in tribunale..
> 
> Buon per noi che sia andata così, ma non prendiamocela con chi ci critica..
> 
> Ci citano tutti perché purtroppo siamo stati noi a fare i fenomeni un anno fa per farci belli...e alla fine la paghi



La società A.C. Milan è fallita? Non lo sapevo.


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Luglio 2018)

Questo porterà la Roma al fallimento. L'anno scorso ha venduto salah, e se fosse stato per lui sarebbero partiti anche dzeko e manolas. Gli è andata bene che si sono impuntati e non sono andati via, altrimenti a quest'ora la Roma non sarebbe neanche in Champions. Se poi contiamo che tutti i suoi acquisti hanno fatto pietà (Hector Moreno, Gonalons, Under per 3/4 di stagione). Solo Kolarov è stato un buon colpo, per il resto non mi sembra nella posizione di fare lo splendido


----------



## el_gaucho (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...



Io sono tutt’altro che un fan di mirabelli. Ma immagino che se questo tipo di dichiarazioni le avesse fatte lui, noi tutti e la stampa in generale lo avrebbero seppellito di critiche


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La società A.C. Milan è fallita? Non lo sapevo.



Di fatto si, ci ha salvato il fondo che ne acquisisce la proprietà proprio perché riscuote il pegno di un fallimento

Noi continuiamo a ragionare come se ci fosse stata una cessione ma la verità è che Lì è fallito e Elliott ci prende come pegno di un debito


----------



## bmb (19 Luglio 2018)

Non sapevo avremmo fatto la D quest'anno. Queste sono tutte dichiarazioni da appuntarsi e tirare fuori quando i corvi banchetteranno sul loro cadavere.


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (19 Luglio 2018)

Devi stare solo zitto, non meriti di nominare il Milan ebete! Da calciatore non valevi niente, da ds si vede come lavori cambiare Shick con Salah....


----------



## James45 (19 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E perché? Ha detto la verità..che poi la cosa sia stata mascherata da Elliott è un conto, ma la verità è che il milan di Yogurt Lì non ha versato i soldi per la gestione ordinaria quindi senza il fondo adesso il Milan sarebbe in tribunale..
> 
> Buon per noi che sia andata così, ma non prendiamocela con chi ci critica..
> 
> Ci citano tutti perché purtroppo siamo stati noi a fare i fenomeni un anno fa per farci belli...e alla fine la paghi



Permettimi di dissentire: coi se e coi ma non si va da nessuna parte.
Non siamo falliti. Punto.
Quindi non ha ragione.


----------



## Milanista (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...



Vista la conferenza, non parlava del Milan quando si riferiva a società fallite, si riferiva al Milan solo parlando del mercato.


----------



## Casnop (19 Luglio 2018)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> L'ho sentita in diretta e non mi è sembrato che si riferisse al Milan quando parlava di fallimento (perchè mai poi dovrebbe dirlo se non è successo), infatti dopo la frase del fallimento dice: ",un esempio di una squadra fortissima che attualmente INVECE non può giocare in Europa". L'invece fa capire che parla di due soggetti diversi.
> Da capire comunque a chi si riferisse parlando di fallimento.


Si riferiva ovviamente al Parma.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durante la conferenza di presentazione di Justin Kluivert, Monchi non risparmia stoccate velenosissime contro il Milan:
> 
> "Non voglio fare cose che mettano in difficoltà il club, Un esempio? Una squadra importante italiana che è fallita, un esempio di squadra fortissima che attualmente è stata squalificata dall'Europa.
> 
> ...





Casnop ha scritto:


> Si riferiva ovviamente al Parma.



Forse è così, sarebbe più logico. Non posso credere che un dirigente possa parlare della situazione del Milan con così tanta leggerezza e pressapochismo.


----------



## Casnop (19 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Forse è così, sarebbe più logico. Non posso credere che un dirigente possa parlare della situazione del Milan con così tanta leggerezza e pressapochismo.


Le cose o sono, o non sono. Se il Milan è fallito, e non lo è, Monchi da stasera è in un bel guaio. Presumiamo che abbia la testa sul collo.


----------

